# [SOLVED] Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Office 2013 Home and Business
Lenovo laptop running Windows 8.1 64 bit, 16gb ram
Hard drive is an SST 1tb with more than half unused.
Changed from pop to IMAP email accounts; ever since it takes a long time (more than a minute) to do a send/receive.
I cleaned up my inbox and sent items; now have about 530 items in my inbox and 250 in the sent items.
Did a scanpst.exe on the ost, pst files and also the archive pst.
Archive.pst is just under 6gb


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*

Does the mail come in slow if you access the account online?


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Does the mail come in slow if you access the account online?


No, it comes in immediately online and also on my iPhone. Just with Outlook it takes forever


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*

It's more complicated to Compact Folders in 2013 than in earlier versions, but try that. You go through a few screens to get to your .pst files, then Compact.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*



Corday said:


> It's more complicated to Compact Folders in 2013 than in earlier versions, but try that. You go through a few screens to get to your .pst files, then Compact.


I've already done that. The "delay" seems to be in syncing subscribed folders.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*

Let's make sure it's not a corrupted or inaccurate Profile: How to create profile and set up an e-mail account in Outlook


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*



Corday said:


> Let's make sure it's not a corrupted or inaccurate Profile: How to create profile and set up an e-mail account in Outlook


I think I fixed it. Changed the outgoing server port. Seems to be considerably better.
Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*

If you changed it to 465 and SSL you've got the best.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*



Corday said:


> If you changed it to 465 and SSL you've got the best.


No, its not SSL and its 3535


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*

Glad you posted that as Bell CA doesn't. That should nicely complete this thread. Mark it solved at the top if you feel that's the case.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*



Corday said:


> Glad you posted that as Bell CA doesn't. That should nicely complete this thread. Mark it solved at the top if you feel that's the case.


It is not with Bell. My email provider is GoDaddy


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*



corke said:


> It is not with Bell. My email provider is GoDaddy


I don't see the place to indicate solved.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*

Place cursor on Thread Tools at the top of this thread and you'll see choices.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*



Corday said:


> Place cursor on Thread Tools at the top of this thread and you'll see choices.


Actually, that did not solve the problem at all. Still having the same issue.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*

Now try 665 with SSL. It's one of GoDaddy's recommendations.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*



Corday said:


> Now try 665 with SSL. It's one of GoDaddy's recommendations.


Does not work at all.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*

GoDaddy support is not the best, but you're going to have to call them. Explain all was well with POP3 and conversion to IMAP wasn't successful. That might give them a clue. If they try to throw it back on you, ask for a supervisor or 2nd level tech.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*



Corday said:


> GoDaddy support is not the best, but you're going to have to call them. Explain all was well with POP3 and conversion to IMAP wasn't successful. That might give them a clue. If they try to throw it back on you, ask for a supervisor or 2nd level tech.


The problem is not GoDaddy's. The email comes in immediately on the server (I see it when I log into web mail, and I also see it on my iPhone). The problem is Outlook. It is just not accessing the server quickly, I believe. It is synchronizing subscribed folders ... seems like forever.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*

Either manually or with a 3rd party program split the .pst folder. Also delete any unnecessary folders.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2013 send-receive extremely slow*



Corday said:


> Either manually or with a 3rd party program split the .pst folder. Also delete any unnecessary folders.


Thanks for trying to help. I have now migrated to Google Apps and I am using Gmail instead of Outlook. Many less problems.


----------

